# Coffee filter toys?



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has ever made their tiel a toy out of coffee filters? I've made them before for my budgies and my P'lets and they all loved them. They don't eat the paper just chew on it.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*I have seen people use them for toys!!*

I would say its safe as I have seen them selling them for making bird toys with!! You have parrotlets, thats awesome as I have one and he's only 4 months and he talks, plays dead and just is plain silly and I also handfed him at 2/12 weeks old so he is very very tame!! I am also on the talkparrotlets forum website you should join if you haven't already!! Melissa


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would stick with the natural colored ones as they are unbleached. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> I would say its safe as I have seen them selling them for making bird toys with!! You have parrotlets, thats awesome as I have one and he's only 4 months and he talks, plays dead and just is plain silly and I also handfed him at 2/12 weeks old so he is very very tame!! I am also on the talkparrotlets forum website you should join if you haven't already!! Melissa


I actually am a member on talkparrotlets with the same user name. I just don't visit over there much.:blush: Spend most of my time on Talk budgies.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

I discovered recently that my tiel likes the filters... I happened to pick up the wrong size for our coffee maker, so I trimmed the excess. It made long, curly-cue type strips, which are great for hanging inside his cage. He enjoys chewing and playing with them!


----------

